

Tim Schafer's effect on Indie Game Kickstarter Campaigns - buf
http://bufr.tumblr.com/post/17487886152/tim-schafer-breathes-life-into-indie-gaming

======
twiceaday
I would love to see how many new accounts were created and what other projects
they backed.

